# Help- 14 month old waking up at night!!!



## Angelica

Ladies please help me

My daughter isnt the deepest of sleepers but the situation is getting ridiculous now. 

Up until a month ago she was going to bed at 7.30-8pm & sleeping through till 5/6am!!
From about a month ago she has started waking up at 3am- for milk!!! We put it down to a growth spurt BUT from 4 days ago she is waking up TWICE during the night!!!

I am getting so stressed & feel absolutely shattered as I am not getting enough sleep!!!

She has a dairy allergy so has been on soya milk from 1 month old... the health visitor advised me to change to fresh soya milk (alpro) at my last clinic visit but that doesnt seem to have helped either!!

I am waiting for my health visitor to ring me back but in the meantime I thought Id post here to see if anyone has any advice/suggestions!!!


----------



## Sarah88

Could it be teething? I know Savannah wakes up more when she's getting teeth through.


----------



## Jules

I'm in exactly the same position, my LO is nearly 14 months and still gets up at LEAST once a night and has been doing so for months, she also used to sleep right through the night beforehand. I spoke to my HV who said i should make sure she eats well during the day and has her bottle before bedtime. i've literally fed her all day and she's still got up during the night! i have made progress tho as she has sometimes been up three times!!! 

Please update on what your HV suggests as i could use some advise also! x


----------



## coz

my little boy is 16 months and still wakes at least 3 times a night and when hes teething it can be really bad, she could be teething? Charlie has 4 teeth coming though and was up for 2 hours friday night crying i tryed everything and last night i had to have him sleep with me cos he wouldnt stop crying :( Charlie usualy wakes for his dummy too so i have go in and put his dummy in, does she have a dummy? xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

amber goes through phases of waking up. 
i'll gey good run for about 3/4wks then for 4 nights she'll wake up just not go back down.


----------



## lillysmum

it could very well be teething related and she sees milk as a comfort but you don't want her getting into the habit of wanting a middle of the night feed again.

As long as shes getting everything she needs during the day she shouldn't need anything at night. Try settling her back to sleep with some water or water with a touch of dilute juice in it.

If it is teething related, teething gels and paracetamol would also be useful for settling your lo


----------



## lady3

My lo went through this, starting at 12 months. Have just got her to sleep through again! Went to a sleep clinic which was awesome. Ask your hv if there are any near you. The 1st thing I was told to try was to give her more carbs at dinner, esp. slow-releasing carbs like avocado, sweet potato, eggy bread. It didn't make her night sleep perfect, but there was a huge improvement after that. Over the 6 weeks, I've been going to the sleep clinic and she's now back to sleeping from 7:30-6:30/7 most nights. Good luck and hugs to you. Hope you get some sleep soon. It's terrible to be woken again like you have a newborn isn't it?


----------



## Angelica

Thanks for the replies ladies! 
Jules- I feel ur pain :(
Spoke to the hv today & she pretty much reiterated what I was telling my husband last night. 
That she is not hungry & we should not just be feeding her endless amounts of milk. 

I did think it could be teething but then shes absolutely fine during the day... and if it were teething then she wouldnt just go back to sleep after milk would she??

The hv said to try giving her water when she wakes up & then hopefully she'll realise that she wont be getting any milk so no point in waking up at silly times..... HOPE SO!!

She does have a dummy which she has when she goes to sleep but when she wakes up at 3am or whatever the dummy doesnt really help!! 

I did give her a bit more milk before she went to bed today tho & she knocked out straight away... wonder if that will make any diff???? 

Oh Im soooooo tired! zzzzzzz


----------



## dali

usually when my lo is teething he will be fine all day but wake at night, so that could be it hun. have you tried giving her some paracetamol or ibuprofin before she goes to bed , or when she wakes up ?


----------



## mylittlebubs

might be teething ?
Lincoln slept through the night a few months ago until he started teething again and his gum's been swollen for more than 2 months (6 teeth so you can imagine)...it's terrible. now he wakes up at least once a night for boobies,lol


----------



## Angelica

Last night she woke up at 1:45am!!! And it took me an hour & half to get her back to sleep. Gave her some water & then had to put her in bed with us until she fell asleep & then I moved her into her room!!!!! :(

Teething hey?? Well its very possible based on what u ladies have experienced... even tho she is pretty much ok during the day (altho come to think of it she is extra whingy during the day too)
Well I have rubbed some bonjela on her gums before bed, she had a bubble bath & finished all her milk, so fingers crossed for me ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelica

Ladies she is still waking up during the night!!!
It varies from 3.30am to 5.30am!!!!!

She does now know that she wont get any milk BUT the only way I can get her back to sleep is by putting her in the bed with us then moving her once shes dozed off!!!!

Arrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Ratty

I had a similar problem earlier this month. He was waking up between 1 and 4. I tried everything to get him to sleep including moving him to our bed which on most occasions didn't help, giving him Vidol teething powder and I eventually gave in after an hour and gave him a bottle. I think the bottle was a comfort thing rather than him being hungry.

We didn't know what was going on until about a week ago when suddenly six teeth sprung through. Now he is back to sleeping through again and is a much happier baby (I thought his little tantrums was just him getting old, but he has stopped those now that the teeth are through).

Hopefully in your case it is also teething and those annoying things will come through soon and you will have your happy baby back again.


----------



## coz

have you tryed giving her anything before bed for her teething ? x


----------

